# Καρυάτιδων ή Καρυατίδων



## Vasos (Sep 17, 2011)

Γεια σας. Είμαι νέο μέλος στο lexilogia. Έχω την εξής απορία. Ο τύπος "Καρυατίδων", είναι σωστός; Υποθέτω ότι αφού το ω είναι μακρόχρονο, ο τόνος "πέφτει" στην παραλήγουσα, τουλάχιστον στα αρχαία. Από την άλλη δεχόμαστε ως σωστό τον τύπο Καρυάτιδων, στη δημοτική. Υποθέτω ότι και οι 2 τύποι είναι σωστοί. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας με διαφωτίσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Vasos.

Σύμφωνα με το κλιτικό της πρότυπο (το Ο28), η Καρυάτιδα θα πρέπει να κάνει "Καρυατίδων" στη γενική πληθυντικού, επειδή κλίνεται όπως η αγριότητα, η αβεβαιότητα και η αγνότητα. Το βλέπεις εδώ. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι και οι δύο τύποι "σωστοί", ή απλώς ο τύπος Καρυάτιδων είναι διαδεδομένος, χωρίς να τον υιοθετεί η επίσημη γραμματική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες και από εμένα.

Στον ιστότοπο Λεξισκόπιο, εδώ, θα δεις ότι αναφέρονται ισότιμα και οι δύο τύποι --σε αντίθεση με τη γενική ενικού, όπου το Καρυάτιδος χαρακτηρίζεται λόγιο (learned). Στην πράξη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην επιλογή σου θα πρέπει να πάρεις υπόψη και το γενικότερο ύφος του κειμένου κλπ. Σε πιο χαλαρό, καθημερινό ύφος μπορεί να είναι πιο κατάλληλος ο τύπος Καρυάτιδων, σε πιο λόγιο και επίσημο ο τύπος Καρυατίδων.

Με την ευκαιρία, σημειώνω ότι στον ιστότοπο Λεξισκόπιο μπορείς να φτάνεις και από την ενσωματωμένη λειτουργία Search στην πάνω πάνω βυσσινιά φάσα του φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι προτείνει το Λεξισκόπιο για παρόμοια θηλυκά:

*η επιβάτιδα*: _των επιβατίδων_ και _των επιβάτιδων_
*η προστάτιδα*: _των προστάτιδων_
*η συνεργάτιδα*: Δεν έχει, να αλλάξεις σύνταξη...

Για την Καρυάτιδα, ναι, _Καρυατίδων_ και _Καρυάτιδων_. Ο Δρανδάκης γράφει _Καρυατίδων_ και εγώ _Καρυάτιδων_.

(Τα υπόλοιπα, με πρόλαβε, τα είπε ο δόκτορ.)


----------



## psifio (Sep 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> *η συνεργάτιδα*: Δεν έχει, να αλλάξεις σύνταξη...



Και εμάς τις συνεργάτιδες που τόσον καιρό λέμε ανερυθρίαστα "των συνεργάτιδων" γιατί δεν μας έχει συλλάβει ακόμα η φιλολογική αστυνομία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Κάπου θα έχουμε ασχοληθεί και με το ευρύτερο πρόβλημα:

ο εργάτης, η εργάτρια/των εργατριών
ο ναυτεργάτης, η ναυτεργάτρια/των ναυτεργατριών
ο συνεργάτης, η συνεργάτιδα/των ;


----------



## Vasos (Sep 18, 2011)

Πραγματικά χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες αυτές. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση του οδωνύμιου ΚΑΡΥΑΤΙΔΩΝ (Κεφαλαία) στο Νέο Ηράκλειο...Υπάρχει κτ διαφορετικό με τα οδωνύμια;


----------



## Vasos (Sep 18, 2011)

Προφανώς οι δρόμοι αυτοί χαράχθηκαν σε μια εποχή που η καθαρεύουσα ήταν η επίσημη μορφή γλώσσας, άρα μήπως στην περίπτωση αυτή τονίζεται "Καρυατίδων"... Μια σκέψη κάνω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

Στο youdrive.gr, ζητάς ΚΑΡΥΑΤΙΔΩΝ και σου βγάζει να διαλέξεις από καμιά 15αριά *Καρυάτιδων*. Οι περίοικοι, τρέχα γύρευε. Τι τους εμποδίζει να πουν και *_Καρυατιδών_.


----------



## hellex (Sep 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάπου θα έχουμε ασχοληθεί και με το ευρύτερο πρόβλημα:
> 
> ο εργάτης, η εργάτρια/των εργατριών
> ο ναυτεργάτης, η ναυτεργάτρια/των ναυτεργατριών
> ο συνεργάτης, η συνεργάτιδα/των ;




Ειναι εντελώς λάθος να θεωρήσουμε ότι ο συνεργάτης/η συνεργάτιδα έχουν κοινό πληθυντικό
πχ οι συνεργάτες;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Όταν έχεις να κάνεις με άντρες και γυναίκες, διαλέγεις παραδοσιακά το αρσενικό και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου (αν και μερικοί θα σε στραβοκοιτάξουν άμα το κάνεις συνέχεια). Αλλά όταν έχεις μόνο γυναίκες απέναντί σου; Όταν δουλεύω με τρεις κυρίες, θα πω «οι συνεργάτριές μου». Όταν είναι να μιλήσω στις μηχανικούδες ενός εργοστασίου, θα πω «Εργάτριες της Ελλάδας, ενωθείτε». Όπως άλλωστε λέμε, απευθυνόμενοι σ' ένα ακροατήριο: «Κυρίες και κύριοι».


----------



## hellex (Sep 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Όταν έχεις να κάνεις με άντρες και γυναίκες, διαλέγεις παραδοσιακά το αρσενικό και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου (αν και μερικοί θα σε στραβοκοιτάξουν άμα το κάνεις συνέχεια). Αλλά όταν έχεις μόνο γυναίκες απέναντί σου; Όταν δουλεύω με τρεις κυρίες, θα πω «οι συνεργάτριές μου». Όταν είναι να μιλήσω στις μηχανικούδες ενός εργοστασίου, θα πω «Εργάτριες της Ελλάδας, ενωθείτε». Όπως άλλωστε λέμε, απευθυνόμενοι σ' ένα ακροατήριο: «Κυρίες και κύριοι».



Καλή σου ημέρα.
Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια αυτός που κάνει τη δουλειά του είναι μόνον ο λύκος γιατί την κάνει μόνος του. Όμως έχω δεί στους τίτλους των εταιρειών να γράφεται "Ε & Συνεργάτες". Ενδεχομένως σε προσφωνήσεις να οφείλουμε εξειδίκευση στο γένος πχ Εργάτριες Της Ελλάδος, όμως συχνά μιλάμε για το "ο/η συνεταίρος" με πληθ. οι συνεταίροι. Το συν εκφράζει το μαζί, ως εκ τούτου δε μπορεί ο συνεργάτης /συνεργάτιδα να έχουν τον ίδιο πληθυντικό "οι συνεργάτες"; (Τα λάθη ή τα σωστά που γίνονται σε μια συνεργασία περισσοτέρων των δύο ατόμων, γιατί οφείλουν να διαχωρίζονται ως προς το γένος των συμμετεχόντων;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2011)

hellex said:


> συχνά μιλάμε για το "ο/η συνεταίρος" με πληθ. οι συνεταίροι


Η λέξη _εταίρος_ έχει γίνει επίκοινη για λόγους προφύλαξης από τον κανονικά σχηματιζόμενο τύπο τού θηλυκού (_η εταίρα_), επειδή εκεί έχει επικρατήσει (ήδη από την αρχαιότητα) άλλη σημασία — οπότε παρασύρονται και τα σύνθετα (βλ. _η συνέταιρος_).


----------



## hellex (Sep 25, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Η λέξη _εταίρος_ έχει γίνει επίκοινη για λόγους προφύλαξης από τον κανονικά σχηματιζόμενο τύπο τού θηλυκού (_η εταίρα_), επειδή εκεί έχει επικρατήσει (ήδη από την αρχαιότητα) άλλη σημασία — οπότε παρασύρονται και τα σύνθετα (βλ. _η συνέταιρος_).


 
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το «εταίρα». Οι ανάγκες των αρχαίων διαμόρφωναν και το λεξιλόγιο. Υπήρχε θηλυκό για το «συνεργάτης»; 
Καθίσταται για άλλη μια φορά αναγκαία η λειτουργία μιας αναγνωρισμένης αρχής που να βοηθά στην επίλυση των σύγχρονων γλωσσικών ζητημάτων. Το σημαντικό με αυτό το forum είναι ότι βοηθά στη διαμόρφωση μια κοινής αντιμετώπισης παρόμοιων ζητημάτων. Σκέψου λοιπόν να έχω ένα γραφείο που έχω συνεργάτες άντρες και γυναίκες. Θα πρέπει να διαμορφώσω, για να είμαι γλωσσολογικά σωστή, την επιγραφή μου σε Ε. Συνεργάτες & Συνεργάτριες. Πόσο πρακτική είναι αυτή η λύση; Και ποιό είναι το πλεονέκτημα με τη διάκριση του πληθυντικού του σε Συνεργάτες και Συνεργάτιδες;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Το «κυρίες και κύριοι» δείχνει ευγένεια. Επίσης σε άλλα νήματα (σύνδεσμο, παιδιά!) δείχνουμε πώς, στην αγγλική τουλάχιστον, μπορεί να υπάρχει εναλλαγή ακόμα και αρσενικών / θηλυκών αντωνυμιών για να μοιράζεται σωστά η τράπουλα. Ωστόσο, δεν είπα ότι επιβάλλεται να πούμε «συνεργάτες και συνεργάτριες». Επιβάλλεται ωστόσο να προβληματιζόμαστε για τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά ουσιαστικά επειδή όλο και περισσότερες γυναίκες γίνονται βουλευτίνες, δικαστίνες, σοφερίνες κ.λπ. και θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε θηλυκό ουσιαστικό όταν η ομάδα στην οποία αναφερόμαστε αποτελείται *αποκλειστικά από γυναίκες*.

Δες εδώ το αμήχανο σχήμα (_δικαστίνες_ αλλά _η πρόεδρος_), το οποίο δεν θα αποδιδόταν με ακρίβεια αν δεν υπήρχε θηλυκό _δικαστίνες_:
«...οι δυο δικαστίνες της έδρας (η πρόεδρος προς τιμήν της μειοψήφισε, κάνοντας δεκτό το αίτημα) αποφάσισαν...»


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σε άλλα νήματα (*σύνδεσμο, παιδιά!*) δείχνουμε πώς, στην αγγλική τουλάχιστον, μπορεί να υπάρχει εναλλαγή ακόμα και αρσενικών / θηλυκών αντωνυμιών για να μοιράζεται σωστά η τράπουλα.


Εφτασέ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2355-Ο-συντάκτης-της-συντάκτριας! :)


----------



## hellex (Sep 25, 2011)

Είδα τη παραπομπή όπου πράγματι έχουν ήδη λεχθεί σημαντικά επιχειρήματα.
Είναι πράγματι γλωσσική ευαισθησία, να έχουμε και να απευθυνόμαστε με λέξεις που δηλώνουν και το γένος. Και σε ευχαριστώ που μας υποστηρίζεις τόσο δυναμικά. 
Ωστόσο, το προεδρίνα υπάρχει. Και το Μηχανολογίνα, επίσης.

Όμως η λέξη «συνεργάτης» δηλώνει «την εργασία από κοινού και για κοινό σκοπό». 
Έτσι, μήπως είναι πλεονασμός εγώ(«το κοριτσάκι») όταν απευθύνομαι σε «κοριτσάκια» συνεργάτες μου να λέω «Αγαπητές Συνεργάτιδές μου»; 
Όταν μια λέξη αποκτά μια επιπλέον συλλαβή δε μας προκαλεί ηχητικά (πολλές φορές και απαξιωτικά) και φέρνει το αντίθετο από το επιδιωκόμενο αποτέλεσμα ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτό έχει να κάνει με τη διάκριση του γένους; 

Δεν είναι λογικότερο να υιοθετούμε για τις λέξεις, που ήδη έχουν τη διάκριση του γένους στον ενικό αριθμό και που στο νόημά τους η διάκριση του γένους στον πληθυντικό δεν προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικότερο, κοινή λέξη για τον πληθυντικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2011)

hellex said:


> Έτσι, μήπως είναι πλεονασμός εγώ(«το κοριτσάκι») όταν απευθύνομαι σε «κοριτσάκια» συνεργάτες μου να λέω «Αγαπητές Συνεργάτιδές μου»;


Να απαντήσω με ερώτηση: Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις το συνεργάτης σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή του, πώς θα τις αποκαλέσεις; «Αγαπητές μου» ή «Αγαπητοί μου»; 



hellex said:


> Όταν μια λέξη αποκτά μια επιπλέον συλλαβή δε μας προκαλεί ηχητικά (πολλές φορές και απαξιωτικά) και φέρνει το αντίθετο από το επιδιωκόμενο αποτέλεσμα ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτό έχει να κάνει με τη διάκριση του γένους;


Εμένα δεν με προκαλεί, όχι.



hellex said:


> Δεν είναι λογικότερο να υιοθετούμε για τις λέξεις, που ήδη έχουν τη διάκριση του γένους στον ενικό αριθμό και που στο νόημά τους η διάκριση του γένους στον πληθυντικό δεν προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικότερο, κοινή λέξη για τον πληθυντικό;


Ας πούμε, να λέμε «οι αδελφοί μου» --κι ας πρόκειται γα τρία κορίτσια; Όπως κάνει π.χ. η εκκλησία, που λέει «Αδελφοί...» και εννοεί και άντρες και γυναίκες;


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2011)

...
Καρυάτιδα - Νίκος Παπάζογλου


----------



## hellex (Sep 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να απαντήσω με ερώτηση: Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις το συνεργάτης σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή του, πώς θα τις αποκαλέσεις; «Αγαπητές μου» ή «Αγαπητοί μου»;




Το "Αγαπητές" εκφράζει το γένος για το ουσιαστικό "συνεργάτες". Επειδή ο πληθυντικός του "ο συνεργάτης/η συνεργάτιδα" μπορεί να είναι "οι συνεργάτες μου" όταν δε τίθεται ζήτημα γένους (δηλαδή όταν είναι και άντρες και γυναίκες οι συνεργάτες μου), είναι λάθος να λέμε "Αγαπητές Συνεργάτες" ΄ώστε να δωθεί και η διάκριση του θηλυκού γένους;






drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα δεν με προκαλεί, όχι.


 

Άλλους τους προκαλεί. Δες λίγο παραπάνω το σημείωμα που έθεσε ο Nickel σχετικά με τη διάκριση 
«...οι δυο δικαστίνες της έδρας (η πρόεδρος προς τιμήν της μειοψήφισε, κάνοντας δεκτό το αίτημα) αποφάσισαν...» Γιατί δε λέμε πάντα η προεδρίνα;






drsiebenmal said:


> Ας πούμε, να λέμε «οι αδελφοί μου» --κι ας πρόκειται γα τρία κορίτσια; Όπως κάνει π.χ. η εκκλησία, που λέει «Αδελφοί...» και εννοεί και άντρες και γυναίκες; Ας πούμε, να λέμε «οι αδελφοί μου» --κι ας πρόκειται γα τρία κορίτσια; Όπως κάνει π.χ. η εκκλησία, που λέει «Αδελφοί...» και εννοεί και άντρες και γυναίκες;




Η λέξη αδελφός και αδελφή είναι λέξεις που συναντώνται και στην αρχαιοελληνική. Συνεπώς, υπήρχαν και τα γένη και ο πληθυντικός τους. Δε δημιουργήθηκε λέξη για το θηλυκό μεταγενέστερα, όπως η λέξη "συνεργάτιδα" που είναι μεταγενέστερη. Επιπλέον, υπάρχει κοινή λέξη όταν πχ έχω τρία κορίτσια αδελφές και τρία αγόρια αδελφούς. Λέμε, "τα αδέλφια μου".
Όταν "στους συνεργάτες μου" συμπεριλαμβάνονται και άντρες και γυναίκες ή όταν είναι μόνο γυναίκες, για ποιό λόγο είναι λάθος να απευθυνόμαστε λέγοντας "Οι συνεργάτες μου"; Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη λέξη; Που είναι το λάθος να θεωρήσουμε ότι αυτή η κοινή λέξη μπορεί να είναι η λέξη "Οι συνεργάτες";

Σε ευχαριστώ επίσης, που μου κέντρισες το ενδιαφέρον γι' αυτό το κολπάκι με τη προσθήκη κειμένου από προηγούμενη απάντηση!!!!New kid on the block:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2011)

hellex said:


> Η λέξη αδελφός και αδελφή είναι λέξεις που συναντώνται και στην αρχαιοελληνική. Συνεπώς, υπήρχαν και τα γένη και ο πληθυντικός τους. Δε δημιουργήθηκε λέξη για το θηλυκό μεταγενέστερα, όπως η λέξη "συνεργάτιδα" που είναι μεταγενέστερη.


Η λ. _εργάτις_ (θηλ.) είναι, φυσικά, αρχαία: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...etic+letter=*e:entry+group=76:entry=e)rga/tis — οπότε απόλυτα φυσιολογική η δημιουργία παραγώγου _συνεργάτις / συνεργάτιδα_, με τρισχιλιετείς ρίζες.

*ἐργάτις* fem. of ἐργάτης
*I. *_a workwoman_: as adj. _laborious, industrious, active_, *Hdt.*, *Soph.*
*II. *c. gen. _working at_ or _producing_ a thing, *Aesch.*; νέκταρος ἐργ., of bees, *Anth.*


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2011)

hellex said:


> Το "Αγαπητές" εκφράζει το γένος για το ουσιαστικό "συνεργάτες". Επειδή ο πληθυντικός του "ο συνεργάτης/η συνεργάτιδα" μπορεί να είναι "οι συνεργάτες μου" όταν δε τίθεται ζήτημα γένους (δηλαδή όταν είναι και άντρες και γυναίκες οι συνεργάτες μου), είναι λάθος να λέμε "Αγαπητές Συνεργάτες" ΄ώστε να δωθεί και η διάκριση του θηλυκού γένους;


Νομίζω πάντως ότι δεν θα λέγαμε «αγαπητές εργάτες» για να δοθεί η διάκριση του θηλυκού. 



hellex said:


> Άλλους τους προκαλεί. Δες λίγο παραπάνω το σημείωμα που έθεσε ο Nickel σχετικά με τη διάκριση
> «...οι δυο δικαστίνες της έδρας (η πρόεδρος προς τιμήν της μειοψήφισε, κάνοντας δεκτό το αίτημα) αποφάσισαν...» Γιατί δε λέμε πάντα η προεδρίνα;


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που ενοχλεί είναι το θηλυκό ουσιαστικό ανδροκρατούμενων επαγγελμάτων, όχι η παραπάνω συλλαβή. Έχει γίνει αναλυτική συζήτηση στο νήμα που παρέθεσε ο Ζάζουλας πιο πάνω.



hellex said:


> Όταν "στους συνεργάτες μου" συμπεριλαμβάνονται και άντρες και γυναίκες ή όταν είναι μόνο γυναίκες, για ποιό λόγο είναι λάθος να απευθυνόμαστε λέγοντας "Οι συνεργάτες μου"; Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη λέξη; Που είναι το λάθος να θεωρήσουμε ότι αυτή η κοινή λέξη μπορεί να είναι η λέξη "Οι συνεργάτες";


Ο γραμματικός κανόνας είναι πως το αρσενικό γένος είναι το γενικό γένος, δηλαδή όταν έχουμε άντρες και γυναίκες, λέμε _οι συνεργάτες_. Ωστόσο, κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος να πούμε _οι συνεργάτες_ για ένα σύνολο ατόμων που αποτελείται μόνο από γυναίκες, όπως δεν θα πούμε _οι μαθητές_, _οι δάσκαλοι_ κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2011)

Παρεμπ, το LSJ έχει και το _συνεργάτις_: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0058%3Aalphabetic+letter%3D*s%3Aentry+group%3D45%3Aentry%3Dsunerga%2Ftis.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2011)

hellex said:


> Όταν "στους συνεργάτες μου" συμπεριλαμβάνονται και άντρες και γυναίκες ή όταν είναι μόνο γυναίκες, για ποιό λόγο είναι λάθος να απευθυνόμαστε λέγοντας "Οι συνεργάτες μου"; Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη λέξη; Που είναι το λάθος να θεωρήσουμε ότι αυτή η κοινή λέξη μπορεί να είναι η λέξη "Οι συνεργάτες";


Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η γλώσσα αργεί να δημιουργήσει τα «συνεργάτια» κατά τα «συνεταίρια» κλπ και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα υλικά που έχουμε, τους συνεργάτες και τις συνεργάτριες. Οι περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν είναι τρεις:

(α) Να έχεις μόνο άντρες συνεργάτες. Τότε, αν πεις «οι συνεργάτες μου», κανένα πρόβλημα. Ακόμη και όποιος δεν ξέρει τι είναι οι συνεργάτες/συνεργάτριές σου θα μαντέψει και θα καταλάβει σωστά.

(β) Να συνεργάζεσαι με άντρες και γυναίκες. Τότε, αν πεις «οι συνεργάτες μου», το πιθανότερο είναι ότι όποιος δεν ξέρει, θα υποθέσει ότι αναφέρεσαι σε άντρες. Ακόμη και αν είναι κάποιος που ξέρει ότι χρησιμοποιείς το «συνεργάτες» για να αποκαλέσεις ένα σύνολο από άντρες και γυναίκες, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μπερδευτεί. Επειδή σε εμάς δεν έχουμε ακόμη συνήθως υψηλές αναλογίες συνεργατριών, το πρόβλημα δεν φαίνεται τόσο έντονο --σκέψου όμως τον πρωθυπουργό της Σουηδίας (νομίζω) που έχει υπουργικό συμβούλιο με μισούς άντρες και μισές γυναίκες! Αν το πεις όμως αναλυτικά «οι συνεργάτριες και οι συνεργάτες μου», τότε κανένα πρόβλημα. Απόλυτη σαφήνεια.

(γ) Να συνεργάζεσαι μόνο με γυναίκες. Τότε, αν πεις «οι συνεργάτες μου», το πιθανότερο είναι και πάλι ότι όποιος δεν ξέρει, θα υποθέσει ότι αναφέρεσαι (τουλάχιστον και) σε άντρες. Τεράστια αδικία για το γυναικείο φύλο! Εδώ, κτγμ, «οι συνεργάτριες» είναι μονόδρομος.

Ας δούμε κι ένα αντιπαράδειγμα. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι συμφωνούμε ότι ορίζουμε ως γενικό όρο στον πληθυντικό για το υπερσύνολο το «συνεργάτριες». Απλώς δοκίμασε τώρα τις τρεις πιο πάνω περιπτώσεις. Αστείο, σωστά; Γιατί, όμως; Γλωσσικά, και οι δύο λέξεις είναι ισοδύναμες.

Δεν είναι το μοναδικό σημείο όπου η γλώσσα μας ζορίζεται με τις γυναικείες ισότητες και τις ουδέτερες διατυπώσεις και τ' άλλα τα καινά δαιμόνια της εποχής μας. Όμως τελικά λύσεις θα βρεθούν, επειδή η γλώσσα πρέπει και να ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτά που της ζητάς και να λειτουργεί με σαφήνεια. Μπορεί, παρά την πιο πάνω ανάλυση, μακροπρόθεσμα να επικρατήσει το αρσενικό και για τα δύο φύλα· προσωπικά, το θεωρώ δύσκολο. Παρά τα μουστάκια που φορούν πολλοί στις γυναίκες, η τάση στην κοινωνία είναι αντίθετη --και η γλώσσα θα ακολουθήσει, αργά ή γρήγορα, θέλοντας και μη, την κοινωνία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Μια πολύ μικρή προσθήκη στα ωραία του δόκτορα:
Λόγω του επίκοινου χαρακτήρα τού _συνεργάτες_ (χαρακτήρα που δεν έχουν οι _συνεργάτριες_), όταν ο Σουηδός πρωθυπουργός ή άλλος λεπτολόγος θέλει να αναφερθεί αποκλειστικά στους _άνδρες συνεργάτες_ του και να τους διακρίνει από τις _συνεργάτριές_ του, θα αναγκαστεί να πει το φαινομενικά πλεοναστικό που ήδη ανέφερα. Θα πει: «Ζήτησα από τους άνδρες συνεργάτες μου να έρχονται με γραβάτα στο γραφείο». Για να μη νομιστεί ότι ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο:


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2011)

Hellex, επίσης όλα τα επίθετα συμφωνούν με το ουσιαστικό που προσδιορίζουν, οπότε αποκλείεται να έχεις αγαπητές συνεργάτες.


----------



## hellex (Sep 26, 2011)

Συμφωνώ. Εφόσον υπάρχει το "συνεργάτις". Aγαπητές συνεργάτες:wub:



> Zazula
> Παρεμπ, το LSJ έχει και το συνεργάτις: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/...Dsunerga/tis.



Zazula, σε ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή. Είναι απόλυτα λογικό, εφόσον υπήρχε το θηλυκό «εργάτις» να υπάρχει και το "συνεργάτις".
Όμως, προέκυψε το "συνεργάτιδα" κατά τη απόδοση της λέξης στην νεοελληνική τη στιγμή που η λέξη «συνεργάτριες» υπάρχει και αποδίδει και ηχητικά, σε όλες τις πτώσεις του πληθυντικού, το ζητούμενο. Κακώς λοιπόν, κλίνεται το συνεργάτιδα στον πληθυντικό και μας προκαλεί "ορισμένους ηχητικά"΄και ορθά το λεξικό δεν αποδίδει πληθυντικό γι' αυτή τη λέξη;

Δηλαδή, να αλλάξουμε τη ταμπέλα μας από "Ε & συνεργάτες" σε "Ε Συνεργάτες & Συνεργάτριες";


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2011)

hellex said:


> Όμως, προέκυψε το "συνεργάτιδα" κατά τη απόδοση της λέξης στην νεοελληνική τη στιγμή που η λέξη «συνεργάτριες» υπάρχει και αποδίδει και ηχητικά, σε όλες τις πτώσεις του πληθυντικού, το ζητούμενο.


Ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο, και τι σημαίνει ότι αυτό «αποδίδεται ηχητικά»;


----------



## hellex (Sep 26, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο, και τι σημαίνει ότι αυτό «αποδίδεται ηχητικά»;



Σε παραπέμπω στην αρχική σελίδα του thread http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9589-Καρυάτιδων-ή-Καρυατίδων


> drsiebenmal
> 
> Κάπου θα έχουμε ασχοληθεί και με το ευρύτερο πρόβλημα:
> 
> ...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2011)

Και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω, ωστόσο. Το ζητούμενο είναι να είναι η λέξη εύηχη, κάτι που είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2011)

hellex said:


> Δηλαδή, να αλλάξουμε τη ταμπέλα μας από "Ε & συνεργάτες" σε "Ε Συνεργάτες & Συνεργάτριες";


Μα όχι. Το έγραψε ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω. Το «συνεργάτες» πέρα από «αντρικό» είναι και επίκοινο --ας πούμε κάτι και σαν υπερσύνολο για άντρες και γυναίκες. Άλλο είναι όμως στον τίτλο και σε νομικά κείμενα (που είναι το πιο «παραδοσιακό» αν θέλεις, κομμάτι της γλώσσας) και άλλο σε ζωντανό λόγο. Και στα νομικά, συνεργάτις/δα, συνεργάτιδες θα δεις, όχι τις συνεργάτριες τις δικές μου. Όμως ρώτησες κάπου αν μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε συνεργάτριες με το «συνεργάτες». Ε, αυτό, όχι. Εκεί η γλώσσα έχει προχωρήσει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το «συνεργάτες» πέρα από «αντρικό» είναι και επίκοινο --ας πούμε κάτι και σαν υπερσύνολο για άντρες και γυναίκες.


«Γενικό γένος» μάλλον εννοείς, Δόκτωρ. «Επίκοινα» είναι τα ουσιαστικά που έχουν την ίδια λέξη και για τα δύο γένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2011)

Ναι Ζαζ, ευχαριστώ! Ακόμη μια φορά αποκαλύπτεται ότι ήμουν του πρακτικού (όχι ότι αποτελεί δικαιολογία όπως μόλις απέδειξες...). :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## hellex (Sep 26, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω, ωστόσο. Το ζητούμενο είναι να είναι η λέξη εύηχη, κάτι που είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό;


 
Όπως θα δεις η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε σχετικά με το πως θα πρέπει να είναι το β' πληθυντικό πρόσωπο για το "Καρυάτιδα", για το οποίο μας διαφώτισε ο drisiebenmal. Και στην πορεία προέκυψε και το "συνεργάτιδα. Για το οποίο ο Nickel μας είχε γράψει αρχικά, πολύ σωστά, ότι είναι καλύτερο να αλλάξουμε σύνταξη.
Όμως, από τον drisiebenmal υπήρξε ένα ερωτηματικό; 
Εγώ, πρότεινα το "συνεργάτες" ως γενικό γένος(σ' ευχαριστώ Zazoula για τη βοήθεια σε αυτόν τον όρο).

Ωστόσο, όμως, το νεώτερο ερώτημά μου παραμένει. 
Εφόσον, υπήρχε το συνεργάτρια για την απόδοση του "συνεργάτις" στη νεοελληνική, μήπως το "συνεργάτιδα", που χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για την απόδοση του "συνεργάτις" στη νεοελληνική και μας δημιουργεί το μή εύηχο συνεργατίδων-σε σύγκριση με το συνεργατριών-, δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιούμε καθόλου; 
Μήπως οι αρχαίοι είχαν δίκιο περί αρμονίας και εφόσον υπάρχει δυσαρμονία, όπως το είπα πριν "μη εύηχο", σε μια λέξη μήπως είναι προτιμότερο να την διαγράψουμε; Συνεργάτιδα;


----------



## hellex (Sep 28, 2011)

Από έρευνά μου στο λεξισκόπιο βρίσκω ότι υπάρχει και "ετέρα" λέξη για το "συνεργάτις". Το συνεργάτισσα.
Ωστόσο γενική πληθυντικού δεν έχει ούτε το συνεργάτιδα, ούτε το συνεργάτισσα, ούτε το συνεργάτιδα. 

Εχω ανοίξει νέο thread ως προς το πιό πάνω ερώτημά μουhttp://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9677-Αναζητείται-η-Γενική-Πληθυντικού-της-λέξης-συνεργάτις-στα-νεοελληνικά.&p=118280#post118280

και αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε με τις απαντήσεις σας στο ερώτημά μου σας προσκαλώ να συμμετάσχετε με τις απαντήσεις σας εκεί.


----------

